# Lightmalls.com



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok I asked in the chinese light thread and no answer. Just looking for feedback if anybody has ordered from them, and your experience with their lights and customer service.

Professional LED Flashlights & Bicycle lights At Right Price- Worldwide Fast Free Shipping!

They have lights up to 9 led which look huge, I'm looking for something to augment my 5 year old light and motion 200 lumen lights that still work. I'm just getting sick of buying new lights every few years only to have them obsolete by the time next year comes around.

I'll Probably go for 5 LED ones...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I forgot to answer your question the other day. I order a couple of solarstorm lights from them a while back (2 years?) and I always got what I ordered. One time they actually sent me a whole kit when I just ordered a lighthead. So I think it's as legit as any other China site. Anyway, I never had to deal with customer service.

I woulnd't get those 5 led or 9 leds lights. They are mostly junk.

Most people are buying lights from gearbest, but they had some problems with Nitefighter orders which have now been discontinued. Anyway there's a couple of forum guys who interact with them very closely, which can't be said of the other China sites.

Another very reputable place to order from is action led 
High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gemini, Gloworm and Magicshine ? Action-LED-Lights
They have good stuff, Magicshine, Gemini, Gloworm etc. They have very good customer service, you'll see him on the forum on a semi regular basis.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

SJDude said:


> Ok I asked in the chinese light thread and no answer. Just looking for feedback if anybody has ordered from them, and your experience with their lights and customer service.
> 
> Professional LED Flashlights & Bicycle lights At Right Price- Worldwide Fast Free Shipping!
> 
> ...


Not impressed with what I saw on their website. When they list 3-modes ( for their lamps ) they are talking about Hi-low-flash..."flash" which is usually a strobe in most cases that is completely unusable. If you are looking for a cheap Chinese lamp I would recommend Kaidomain as they have a very good assortment of lamps, some even with the more popular "neutral white" Cree LED's. K/D website also tends to give the buyer more usable information about the lamps although like most Chinese sites also over-rates some of the outputs. K/D not as bad as some of the others though. Not to mention that K/D will sell you a "light head only lamp" if you already have a battery....BUT, if you need a "decent" battery pack for your lamp, Kaidomain has a nice assortment of Panasonic battery packs. These packs were provided as a result of people ( fellow posters ) from MTBR lobbying to get better batteries for their lamps.

Gearbest has some interesting offerings as well but some people ( including myself ) have had shipping issues with GB. I will say that GB has an nice line-up of affordable torches that also can work well as a basic bike light.

With all that said, If you have a tight budget but can afford for something of better quality, I too highly recommend ActionLED. Sometimes they have some refurbished Gloworm lights and those make great bar or helmet lamps...and they are much less $'s than the new sets. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I almost bought a set of Gemini Olympic lights on the weekend but I wanted to research them first. The MTBR light reports rate them pretty high although their claim of 2100 lumens and actual output of 1500 sounds bunk, except that even at 1500, the price is pretty good. The bluetooth button is quite cool as well. 

I hate that flash is even an option for a trail light. It's a commuter function and I don't commute. Also having lights cycle through OFF is scary so again the Gemini look good. 

I have been out of work for a while so $50 vs $300 may end up the deciding factor, especially since I have a perfectly good set of L and M lights for backup. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep your eye on this thread. It should be a real bright light for around $50. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/custom-light-people-time-now-1011734.html

It's not done though, and we have no idea when it will be done.

Also, I would think that a Yinding would be a huge upgrade for you. They are way brighter than 200 lumens. These also come in neutral white tint which is easy on the eyes
Yinding 900 Lumens CREE XM L2 2 LEDs 4 Modes Headlight Cycling Lamp ( Neutral White )-25.96 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

They also have the light in black and in cool white tint

Here's the mtbr thread about them (it's huge)
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/original-real-yinding-yd-2xu2-found-941540.html

You can then get some magicshine batteries from action led (and a charger).


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Look into Ituo lights , they seem to be exploding in popularity on here .


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

SJDude said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I almost bought a set of Gemini Olympic lights on the weekend but I wanted to research them first. The MTBR light reports rate them pretty high although their claim of 2100 lumens and actual output of 1500 sounds bunk, except that even at 1500, the price is pretty good. The bluetooth button is quite cool as well.
> 
> I hate that flash is even an option for a trail light. It's a commuter function and I don't commute. Also having lights cycle through OFF is scary so again the Gemini look good.


SJDude, not sure were you got 1500 lumens for the Olympia unless you confused it with the rating of the Duo. The 2016 Olympia test right at 2100 lumens in the test I've seen.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> SJDude, not sure were you got 1500 lumens for the Olympia unless you confused it with the rating of the Duo. The 2016 Olympia test right at 2100 lumens in the test I've seen.


I think I see where I got confused:

Review: Gemini Lights Olympia 2100 - Mtbr.com

It's an old review from 2013, obviously the manufacturer listened and came back with an even better product. FWIW the price per lumen is still spot on, even if it put out 1500 lm it would be about what I'm looking for.

The 2016 review is here I guess and the claimed vs actual are basically bang on. Looks like a great light especially with the remote. I looked at one at The Gear Hub in Fernie BC Canada and it looks like a well made piece of hardware and at $300 CAD it is well priced.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...pia-neutral-white-version-review-1012406.html


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's some other awesome lights, lumen output are true to ratings (I've tested them myself on my sphere).

www.ituolights.com

I have the new Gemini lights and honestly not a big fan, not the Duo anyway. Only because of the really harsh thermal Step down. Glowworm lights are pretty good too with a couple quirks.

I have all 3 brands and ride my Ituo lights the most anymore. Don't ride the Duo at all, Olympia was good unless I accidently forgot to turn it to low while going slow/stopped. Glowworm are solid but trying to be careful not to accidently go into program in mode gets annoying sometimes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Would you mind defining "thermal step down" for me? I'm not sure what you mean. 

Something like the overtemp protection causes the lights to dim automatically if you aren't going fast enough to keep airflow over the cooling fins at higher power outputs? (insert head scratching emoji)

Ituo looks good, whole web site is sold out, but looks like they have positioned their product half way between "cheap chinese", and "expensive chinese north american branded".


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

SJDude said:


> Would you mind defining "thermal step down" for me? I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> Something like the overtemp protection causes the lights to dim automatically if you aren't going fast enough to keep airflow over the cooling fins at higher power outputs? (insert head scratching emoji)
> 
> Ituo looks good, whole web site is sold out, but looks like they have positioned their product half way between "cheap chinese", and "expensive chinese north american branded".


Yes, light dims down when it gets to hot and brightens back up when cooled again through air flow .
Gemini lights do it very harsh , dims down to 10% all at once rather than gradule step down like a gloworm would .
Not a big issue if you live in colder climate fall-/winter


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

SJ,

Ituo Facebook says all lights are either in stock or will be middle next week. Im working on the review for their XP4 now, but that won't be available for a few weeks yet.

As for step down, Gemini just drops a ton of output at once. Ituo and glowworm have a linear program that just slightly dials back the power so it's almost unnoticeable while riding unless you spend enough time going slow that it cuts all the way down to about 40% iirc. But as you start moving faster the light will automatically start powering itself back up as the head cools.

Glowworm works very well in this regard, Ituo is a bit faster to respond to picking up speed and head cooling(so light starts to brighten a little faster). But both thermal management systems from either brand works well. Much better than Gemini or any other budget priced brands.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

This item is currently out of stock but more are on the way. USB lights back in stock 9/30, XP series back in stock 10/5-10/7

All of the lights from your link tigris say this, I'll check back, they look like nice lights, as long as they ship to Canada. They are now saying $189 USD, I think which is $250 CAD, only $50 cheaper than the Olympia which has a wireless remote and roughly the same claimed lumens. Has anybody tested the Ituo actual output?

I hear you on the thermal cut out. Having it plummet to 10% mid air or on a blind corner could be catastrophic. We're going to start needing fan cooled fins soon.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's the "out of stock" message that posts when things run out.

I know there has been a few guys here that live in Canada and have ordered. But a heads up, usually sale prices will probably end soon so I wouldn't wait too long.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

SJDude said:


> This item is currently out of stock but more are on the way. USB lights back in stock 9/30, XP series back in stock 10/5-10/7
> 
> All of the lights from your link tigris say this, I'll check back, they look like nice lights, as long as they ship to Canada. They are now saying $189 USD, I think which is $250 CAD, only $50 cheaper than the Olympia which has a wireless remote and roughly the same claimed lumens. Has anybody tested the Ituo actual output?
> 
> I hear you on the thermal cut out. Having it plummet to 10% mid air or on a blind corner could be catastrophic. We're going to start needing fan cooled fins soon.


These lights are very popular at the moment and have been difficult to keep in stock it appears. I was one of the first to order Wiz20, XP2, XP3 and only the Wiz20 was a stocked item, had to preorder the 2 XP models but definitely think it was worth waiting for.

XP3's claimed lumens may only be 200 more than the Olympia but measured lumens are closer to 400 greater. Big difference + the ability to change optics make for a much more flexible light + no rubberband bar mount and superior helmet mount too.

Mole


----------

